# Overflow seating?



## owlfan12000 (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm thinking about building my theater for 4 chairs instead of 6 and having a couple of bean bags or something similar available for overflow. There are 3 of us in the house now but it wont be too long before there are 2 of us. 

A thread below recommends these sumo bean bag chairs http://www.sumolounge.com/. Has anybody tried these or similar products? The only bean bags we've had in the past were designed for small kids and they quickly flattened. They are now being used for a dog bed.

Any other ideas for overflow seating?


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Is someone dying?


----------



## owlfan12000 (Jul 2, 2007)

The jury is still out on that one. My son is 19 and there are days when I think I might kill him addle: but it's more likely that he will move out in the not too distant future.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Or you can both starting beating each other with bean-bags! :rofl2: Have bean-bag fight! Blimey I haven’t heard that name in 30 years, they still make them? Yeah I had bean-bag easy to adjust aren’t they, and they don’t take up much space ether.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

owlfan12000 said:


> The jury is still out on that one. My son is 19 and there are days when I think I might kill him addle: but it's more likely that he will move out in the not too distant future.


LOL. He's 19 he can move in his own chair, but a beanbag might be something he can take with him to his bachelor pad.


----------

